# Need Bib Alteration



## bestefar1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has had bike bib shorts altered? I need a the suspenders shortened a bit. TIA


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Should be easy. I don't wear bibs (just regular shorts), but I've altered many articles of my cycling clothing, including jerseys, shorts, tights, legwarmers, etc. If you don't have a sewing machine and the skills to do it yorself, any competent tailor should be able to handle it. Shortening bib suspenders is simpler than most alteration tasks.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

any tailor should be able to do it for you.

if you have a shorter upper body (as most women do and some men do as well), I recommend purchasing women's bibs. the only significant difference is that the bib itself if shorter. of course, finding women's bibs retail is often a challenge.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

As noted should be easy, I would expect most anyone who can sew to be able to do it. If I was doing it before I cut or permanently altered the straps I would just double them over to what I thought was the right length and hand stitch them enough to hold the fold in place. Then you can go out and ride them to see if the fit is what you want. If the extra fabric is bothersome then once you have the fit sorted you can do a cleaner more permanent modification.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Or just use a safety pin...


----------

